# Sporting the Pornstar look



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't get to wear much makeup during the week (stupid job...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I decided to take revenge today and do something dark and extreme... and here's my pornstar look!!

This was sooooooooo quick, it seriously took 5 minutes! Loved the results though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























*USED:

MAC Layin Low paintpot
Sensilis black pencil
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
Claire's Dark Grey eyeshadow
MAC Electra
MAC Blanc Type
Chanel Exceptionnel

Peachy blush from the dollar store

Sensilis Nude lipliner
Maybelline Watershine Liquid Gold in LILAC GOLD lipgloss*


----------



## supercelestine (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## nikki (Nov 8, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice look


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely loving this! You look hot, as always!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 8, 2008)

love it! and your hair!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 8, 2008)

Great look... I especially like the lips!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2008)

thats hot


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

You are so effing hot Sandra! I love those dark smokey eyes on you and your brows always look great!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

Very hot look!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 9, 2008)

This is so freakin' hot!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the lips especially.. a nice break from the pale/nude lips that usually accompany dark eyes. PS your bangs are soo cute!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 9, 2008)

you look so pretty no matter what color you put on! love it!


----------



## MACisME (Nov 9, 2008)

did u lose weight ? u look so thin!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

so pretty.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

You look so damn sexy!! This really suits you, you look amazing.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 9, 2008)

now that´s hot! Your eyes look very mysterious and sexy


----------



## Jot (Nov 9, 2008)

totally hot x


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 9, 2008)

Super sexy!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

i love how classy you made this look. super gorgeous, i'm gonna try and do it too


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Nov 9, 2008)

your...brows! tell me more about your brows! I'm in lust with them!!


----------



## slayervixen (Nov 9, 2008)

You look so gorgeous its not even funny! I love this.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 9, 2008)

You look hot! After 5 mins. I'm still a mess lol!!!


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 9, 2008)

You look far too elegant for this to be porn-y. Looks wonderful though!


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

nice, cant wait to try it !!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 9, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Nov 9, 2008)

you are seriously gorgeous


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG... Youre so HOT!!!


----------



## hr44 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh my goodness... love this look on you! Your eyes look FIERCE!


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is one of my faves on you ~ that lip color is to die for!!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 10, 2008)

woooow!!! this looks great!!!!


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 10, 2008)

Love the hair
Love the mole
Love the makeup
'nuff said!
You're a total hottie


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! You should wear dark smokey eyes more often ,it does suit you


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 10, 2008)

You are always flawless, and this look is no exception. I love it!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 10, 2008)

The Hotness! This is my favorite look from you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Fabulous look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your hair.

Can you please tell the secret to get the bangs so nice


----------



## Gretchen8 (Nov 12, 2008)

you look breathtaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please please please make a tut on this look


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG you look soooo sexy


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 12, 2008)

Your really pretty! The makeup looks great and I love your hair


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

I really love it, it honestly looks great! and it dosent look like they punched you in the face.  Have you noticed how many people look like someone punched them when they try to do dark colors?


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I commented this on Lj...anyway 

You look gorgeous. You should take revenge more often, haha.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 16, 2008)

*Thank you all girls!!! Everyone liked this so much, I decided to make a video tutorial for this look!!

It will be available in my YouTube Channel in around 30 mins (I'm uploading it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - 0misspumpkin's Channel
*


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 16, 2008)

You are stunning, this dark smokey eye totally suits you! You should def wear this more often!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 16, 2008)

Rock it pornstar!!!  Although I have to say it looks a lil too classy for porn star, you'd have to trash it up a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very pretty!


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

This look is so so pretty! I love the lip colour with it, good choice! Yer hair is quite pretty too - I will I had thick enough hair to have a fringe like that


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

this look is sexy!

i love the betty paige (sp?) look you've got going on.


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty n sexy at the same time, I really love it!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 23, 2008)

wonderfull look! and i love your brows!


----------



## pianohno (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm in love with everything about this ! Those eyes are amazing darling !


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 24, 2008)

Well your make up skills are superb- especially for 5 minutes! However... it's you that totally makes the look! Hot!!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Nov 25, 2008)

i l-l-looooove it !!! its awesome!!!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 27, 2008)

wow, love it! this is so different form what you usually do, gorgeous!!!


----------



## ComingIntoMyOwn (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_You look far too elegant for this to be porn-y. Looks wonderful though!_

 





Agreed.  Beautiful!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 29, 2008)

Very pretty!!! I love your hair.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 29, 2008)

You look so pretty!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Nov 29, 2008)

love itttt


----------

